# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Consiglio software: gestione Entratel

## neotrix81

Salve a tutti,
sono alla ricerca di un software che sia di supporto nella gestione degli invii telematici Entratel  e nella gestione dei vari adempimenti come intermediario a partire dal prelievo delle ricevute e fascicolazione con modelli.
Ho effettuato delle ricerche ne ho trovati alcuni, pochi di software house note e soprattutto con difficoltà a provarne il funzionamento.
Mi volevo perciò confrontare con voi per qualche parere su eventuali soluzione che utilizzate 
grazie

----------

